# Psalm Singing at the Reformed Presbyterian International Conference



## N. Eshelman (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is a link of a video of the singing at the RPC International at Calvin College. The singing is overwhelmingly beautiful! (There are 1600 in the room!)

(The Youtube was put up at 12 AM.. if it is soon after, be patient!)


----------



## JoelYrick (Jul 24, 2008)

I was hoping someone would have video up. I'm excited to see more!  Thanks for getting this up quickly.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 24, 2008)

*Great! Another Presbyterian Trick!!*

Ha Ha. Jokes on me. I even clicked on the link hoping to find a video of Psalm singing and what do I get? "Oh we're sorry the link is broken."

I get it now. Because I'm a Baptist you feel you can play such jokes on me! Fine! Be that way! When I memorize the WLC w/scripture proofs I'm rewriting the baptism part! How bout that!



(In case anyone didn't realize, the above is posted with tongue surgically implanted in cheek. BTW when will the link be fixed?)


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 24, 2008)

How beautiful to hear God's people's voices raised in worship! I will never forget an RPCNA conference at Silver Lake I attended as a teen many moons ago. I think we in other denominations have much to learn from our EP brethern's commitment not only to singing the Word, but in teaching the people to sing it well. 

I still love singing Psalm 119:9 ff as I learned it that weekend, taught both through the preaching and through repetitive joyful singing. This (formerly and still a bit) young man was duly impressed to keep his way pure by joyfully(!) "observing the word."

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sooooo jealous. I know like 15 people who are there.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

Psalm 102A -- sweet!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks, Nathan for posting it.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Jul 25, 2008)

One of my forefathers, Anthony Showalter, ran sing schools here and there. This wonderful video seems to capture the essence of shape-note singing (even if they are not using shape notes). Very ancient. Awfully awesome despite the shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful to hear God's Word sung.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 24, 2008)

How amazingly beautiful.


----------

